# SCHT is BACK and couldn't be more excited!



## ShecallshimThor (Mar 19, 2013)

I've been lurking the forum while I waited for these, it's been a while sure missed you good people!


All right got my seed in the mail today and here they are!

5 pack of SubCools, DEEP PURPLE Reg.   3 pack of  Dutch Passion, Auto-Blueberry Fem
5 pack of Short Stuff, Snowryder Fem.  2 Short Stuff, Super Cali-Haze Auto Fem/FreeBee
2 Auto-seeds, Trans-Siberian Fem
     Purchase Freebies 1Fem
              Positronics; Grapefruit,      Jack Diesel,       Super Cheese Auto.  
              BlimBurn, AK Auto.
     Birthday Freebies
              2 Bodhi Goji OG Reg.        2 Humboldt Seed Org Bubba Kush Reg.
     1 Fem
              G-13, Chocolate Heaven.   Dinafem, critical +.   Female Seeds, WWxBB
              Emerald Triangle, BB headband.      DNA Limited, Snowcap.

AND A Blimburn Coffee Mug!


 Plan is to prep some soil and plug 5-7 seeds into it tomorrow. 2 DEEP PURPLE, 1 Super Cali-Haze Auto, 1 Snowryder, and The Grapefruit. Maybe one or two more I can't decide :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 19, 2013)

:yay:

looks like ya have plenty of work ahead

:48:


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 19, 2013)

yes thats a nice bunch of seeds you have thier.cant wait to see more


----------



## nvthis (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome back Thor!! What happened to your avi?


----------



## Locked (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome back...nice to see ya getting back to it. Green Mojo.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 19, 2013)

looks like you need more seeds :giggle: 

jk, :welcome: back after your hiatus.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Mar 19, 2013)

Nvthis which avi do you mean? I think I know but not sure

Ok here we go! Popped 5 into dirt

2 deep purple in the larger coffee cups, Chocolate Heaven in the smaller cup
Grapefruit in the round plastic container and Super Cali-Haze Auto in the square plastic container
Might plant another auto but haven't decided yet lol.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok here's a pic or two of the speaker I'm going to use for my seedlings
Plan on adding more light and this fan is awesome but little loud.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Mar 19, 2013)

Having issues loading more than one pic in each post :s


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 20, 2013)

Green mojo, I'm in.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Mar 22, 2013)

:doh:

I bought auto seeds thinking I could harvest them just as my others started to show sexual maturity, then I only planted the sativa auto which is gonna take longer than normal autos. So on the night of Mar 19 I planted 1 Trans Siberian and 1 auto Cheese Candy, In the cups. The pic is of Mar 20 when I planted 2 auto Blueberry into small jiffy pellets, I hope to grow one in a DWC to see if hydro has accelerated growth. I have read that is one reason people like hydro it the growth difference. I have never done a side by side to compare, and realize its not optimal as they are not identical plants but hope to see a difference.


Today as an update I have nothing to report lol, still waiting for my first sprout


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Mar 24, 2013)

5 out of 9 have popped so far. Both Deep Purples, Chocolate Heaven, Cheese Candy Auto and the Super Cali-Haze Auto. The Super Auto was first to show yesterday and the rest have come up since. I'm still waiting for the Auto BlueBerry, Auto Trans Siberian and the Grapefruit to pop. The Grapefruit is the only one I was worried about as the seed was light in colour, don't know if it was matured enough to sprout. I will give it 10 days before I dig it up to find out lol.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 24, 2013)

Your coffee looks as thick as mine pilgrem  Be lookin like yur goats milk be curtled too 

Just yankin ankle mind ifin I pull stump and gander bit?

BWD


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Mar 24, 2013)

Want a chainsaw to turn stump into chair? Ya might be where a while!

MMMMM mmmmm MMMMM coffee!
Can't get enough of it then reuse the cups and I get to experiment a little when using them for sprouts.
I poked holes all the way up one to mimic air pots, one only half way up and one with just holes on the bottom. I hope to see the difference when I goto transplant in the root system. I have already noticed a difference in how quick the "air pot" dries out which should mean more oxygen and better roots from my understanding.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 24, 2013)

Yual must do well that there roll up the rim to win game pilgrem 

BWD


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Mar 25, 2013)

So I thought I'd do a little up date as I have had little more action
The Trans Siberian Auto and one BlueBerry Auto popped yesterday and the second BB Auto popped today. Also spent some time making a little bubble . Did two runs, the corner chunks are from the 75 bag and the centre two are from the 25 bag. Now I just gotta wait for it to dry, any idea how long that'll be? Hahaha I've read 5 days but thought that was kinda excessive.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Mar 30, 2013)

Ok so all my seedlings are doing good and will be a week old tomorrow, on Wednesday I will start I very light feeding.

My germ rate was 8/9.   :hubba:  
The Grapefruit from Positronics was my only seed to not pop. So I planted my Snowcap LA from DNA Genetics Limited yesterday.

The pic is has my new DWC veg bucket with a BlueBerry Auto in it, the first time I grew I hated wasting 20L of water and the corresponding nutes :holysheep: just waiting for the roots to grow out of the net pods and down to where I wanted the water line to be. So I decided to make a smaller bucket out of an ice cream pail and here it is.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Mar 31, 2013)

Another small update

The Snowcap LA has sprouted, giggity giggity.
Germ rate upto 9/10, kick @$$.
Think it's time to start feeding but want to transplant my autos first, any suggestions. 
Roots are growing like crazy in my small DWC, glad I made it


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 31, 2013)

Your babies are looking nice and healthy.  Keep it up.   .     Oh yeah, awesome germ rate..


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok so today is day 13 from sprouting and here they are

Group shot of all the babies growing

Still can't load more than one pic at a time so bear with me once I start shooting more pics. Muhahahahahaha:hubba:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 5, 2013)

Now a pic of my auto blueberry in the mini DWC, she is by far the furthest behind in growth. I am very surprised by this.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 5, 2013)

But her roots are growing like mad, I couldn't even lift them out of the Rez when I decided to check them out :holysheep:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 5, 2013)

And finally the Snowcap LA at 5 days old

Hope everyone enjoys, :bong1: hits for you while you stop in


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 5, 2013)

Very nice SCHT.  The bluberry looks nice and healthy.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok so this time I'm doing single shots so there will be a few posts.
First I will show off the two Deep Purple.
Both have five and are growing their sixth node, they are super close together I'll be able to clone every other node and won't notice them missing.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 11, 2013)

Now the Chocolate Heaven 
She has five nodes as well and doing just as good as my Deep Purples


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 11, 2013)

Now the Auto BlueBerry in the DWC
I totally screwed this one up, can't get the ph stable and she doesn't look so good.
I only hope she survives :hitchair: :hitchair:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 11, 2013)

The other Auto BlueBerry 
Looking good to me, seems shorter than the other autos but only by an inch or two.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 11, 2013)

The Trans Siberian Auto
This one looks crazy to me as its the shortest and its leafs are half as long and twice as fat as all the other plants.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 11, 2013)

The Cheese Candy Auto
My second tallest plant. Not much to report so far all plants are close to growing equal.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 11, 2013)

The Super-Cali Haze Auto Sativa 
This is my tallest plant which isn't much of a surprise when it's got the most sativa in it.


All of the autos will be transplanted in the next day or two but I'm not sure if the other 3 need it yet, any suggestions?


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 11, 2013)

And finally the Snowcap LA
This one is 11 days old and got a little heat stressed I believe, I had it to close to the light I think.

Was checking out the Reserva Privada website and they have how named this strain SnowLAnd, so in the future I will be using SnowLAnd as its name instead of Snocap LA


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 12, 2013)

Looking good scht, mostly.  The new growth looks good on the auto bb.  Be safe.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok so here is the group shots they are all twenty three days from breaking dirt except the auto blueberry they are a day behind (twenty two) 
All are transplanted. The autos on friday and the other three today, I still have to do the Mammoth but it will be in a couple of days as it's one week behind in age anyway.
The four on the outside are the autos, they all have female hair and are in transition week. The three in the middle are the photos, I'm still waiting for alternating nodes.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 16, 2013)

The Super Cali-Haze Auto
One hundred days to go :giggle:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 16, 2013)

Cheese Candy Auto
45-50 days left. :woohoo:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 16, 2013)

The Trans Siberian Auto
45-50 days left


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 16, 2013)

The BlueBerry Auto  
45-50 days to go


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 16, 2013)

The Chocolate heaven
Hope she starts to stretch a little so I can start cloning her :hubba:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 16, 2013)

Now the two I'll be watching closely for a couple of reasons :icon_smile: 

Deep Purple
Still waiting to sex them as they are they only regular seeds I have going right now.

:vap_bong__emoticon: Bong hits for all while your where


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 19, 2013)

Here's the Auto BlueBerry finally starting to look like she has bounced back :hubba:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 19, 2013)

I started my second Super Cali-Haze auto and it is a couple days old.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 19, 2013)

And by tomorrow I will have a new baby

This is BlueBerry Headband from Emerald Triangle Seeds


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 26, 2013)

Deep Purple 1 is 7.5 inches high and 17 wide. Not much to report as I'm letting them grow and just watching. :icon_smile:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 26, 2013)

Deep Purple 2 is 7 inches high and 16 wide. Hopefully I'll get one phenom with the grape taste


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 26, 2013)

I have started some bondage with the Chocolate Heaven because it was a fem seed. I want to start cloning soon :hubba:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 26, 2013)

This is SnowLAnd just before I tied her down, she to was a fem seed. All my fem seeds will get this treatment.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 26, 2013)

Cheese Candy Auto is 19 inches and looks to be into her transition to flower mode


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 26, 2013)

The Tran Siberian Auto  is 11 inches and seems to be a little further into flower


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 26, 2013)

The Auto BlueBerry is 11.5 inches and looks to be flowering as well


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 26, 2013)

Super Cali-Haze Auto is 16.5 inches and shows hairs but don't think she has started transition yet


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 26, 2013)

Beautiful plants.  Well done.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 30, 2013)

Here is Emerald Triangle Seeds; Blueberry Headband but I will call it Blueberry Kush cuz I'm lazy :ignore:  lol
     It's Genetics:	Blueberry x Emerald OG x Cali Sour D x Pre-98 Bubba.
           The read up on it says "Blueberry Headband has heavy diesel overtones with Blueberry undertones, with the Pre-98 Bubba providing a peppery bite."


She is a fifteen day old fem seed.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 30, 2013)

This is my old cloner from years ago, believe it or not I actually got clones back in the day with this. Thought I'd giver another go :hubba: :lama: :lama:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 3, 2013)

Here is Deep Purple Two it is 10" tall and still hasn't shown sex, DP One has started to sex and I'm 80% sure is male so I started tying it down to see how the strain reacts to being tied down.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 3, 2013)

So I'm kinda disappointed in her, she is a week behind but growing very slow even compare to Deep Purple. She has one more week to impress or I don't think I'll bother to flower or clone it.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 3, 2013)

This is what I'm talking about tied down and lotsa growth spread to other limbs. :hubba:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 3, 2013)

So either this is a sativa heavy auto or its not stable. It is trying to flower but is far behind my healthy BB auto you'll see soon, it's actually closer looking to my Haze auto which is said to be all sativa crossed with a rudi then stabilized. 
She is 31" tall and I think the stretch is over


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 3, 2013)

She's looking good, 24" tall and still has at least 80 days left as the strain says 100-120 days


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 3, 2013)

She is 16" tall with no side branching

So for my first time growing autos I'm glad I have different strains, this seems to be little disappointing to me. Unless the buds swell beyond imagine  

Maybe in a smaller pot it would look better, I'm not sure if the pot size also attributed to the stretch/size of her


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 3, 2013)

A close up of Trans little bud site


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 3, 2013)

This is by far my best looking auto, She is 17" tall and has plenty of branching for what I was hoping from autos.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 3, 2013)

Here is a close up of her top bud


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 3, 2013)

Here is a close up of one of her lower branches, not sure what they deal is but I seem to find random red hairs. Almost all autos have a red hair or two, its funny no where near enough to make me think its a herm (plus I've searched everywhere for it) but because all of them have at least one red hair I got a little panicky lol


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 3, 2013)

So she looks healthy but I really don't know what to expect as she was so stressed during first two weeks she looks like she is still vegging or just starting the transition into flower


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 13, 2013)

Deep Purple 
So this is the one I think is female, I killed the other cuz I thought it was male but do have a clone in case I was wrong or wanna chuck little pollen. She is  51 days old and I topped her last week at 10" and started a little LST. Once the lower branches hit 10" I'll start designing a screen for her to try N max her yield. I also have two clones of her in the cloner. 

The cloner has had 50% success so far the DP male and one of the females rooted. The other DP female has not yet and the single Chocolate Heaven wilted and died last week.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 13, 2013)

Here she is all tied down like a bad girl :hubba: 
Soon I'm going to let her grow upwards then I have some things I am going to experiment with on her  
Poor poor girl is going to be such a freak when she goes into flower.............. My kinda woman:evil:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 13, 2013)

She's 24 days old and 8" She too is a victim of not getting enough light and has stretched bad.
Also kinda ugly because I think I waited to long to transplant.:confused2:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 13, 2013)

She's 47" tall and think finally done the stretch, definitely going to take longer than my other autos. I can't wait to see how she bulks up though :hubba:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 13, 2013)

She's 39" and I'm not sure but think done her stretch too, she's about half done for what the breeder say on their website. :icon_smile:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 13, 2013)

She's 26 days old and 7.5" She has stretched a little as the veg room is quite full and she doesn't get enough light.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 13, 2013)

She's 18.5" Shes about a week away for it to be time to start checking trics and looks ok to me minus having a bug infestation.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 13, 2013)

Close up of her top bud, starting to swell and frost nicely


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 13, 2013)

She's 17" and doesn't quite have the size the Blueberry does but still ok


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 13, 2013)

Close up of her top bud too


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 28, 2013)

I know I know bout time eh?
First up is the Chocolate Heaven
All tied down just about where I want her soon it'll be time to grow vertical


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 28, 2013)

So she turned around and looks really good, almost one solid bud


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 28, 2013)

The roots
Stain a little but it's from liquid karma, if u were to place them in water for couple days they go back to white.
They also touch the bottom of 5 gal pail, I didn't expect them to get this big


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 28, 2013)

And a close up of her bud


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 28, 2013)

Just the top half of her sorry couldn't get a better one
She is about half done


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 28, 2013)

She is starting to bulk up very nicely and surprising the crap outta me :holysheep: :hubba:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 28, 2013)

A close up of her top :icon_smile:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 28, 2013)

Here's my girl  
Topped at 10" and tied into a nice bush to be


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 28, 2013)

And once from the top


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 30, 2013)

So I chopped her down 
Here she is :hubba:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 30, 2013)

Close up of her Top


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 30, 2013)

Took her down too


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 30, 2013)

And a close up of her top


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jun 5, 2013)

Here is the top of my Auto Cheese Candy that I cut down today.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 16, 2013)

So I've been around but haven't updated this for a while as I've not been able to take pics. I took down all my autos except one, the Cheese Candy is my fav so far but I haven't tried the sativa super auto yet as I cut her down today. I would have liked to go another week but was having mite issues n decided this was best plan. I got a small mason jar out of the auto blueberry in soil, almost a large jar outta the DWC Blueberry and filled a large jar with the cheese candy auto. The super auto filled three coat hangers so I'm guessing it'll be close to same amount as the cheese. I still have all the other plants in veg and hope to flower in a couple of weeks, I've done a lot of tieing down so hopefully I'll end up with some interesting bushes.

The Auto Cheese Candy is very interesting to me and I might even try to get seeds of non auto form but gotta look into if they are made or not. Candy is a very good name for the plant while its growing and how it smells cured in a jar or chopped up, but when I smoked in my bong she surprised the :holysheep: outta me it had a very peppery flavour . Kinda wished it tasted how it smelled but a surprise like this works too.


Ok so this pic is the top bud from my DWC Auto Blueberry. Both blueberries were good smoke just not quite as much flavour as the cheese.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok now my new fun project

This is a clone of my first Deep Purple Male from the first two seeds sprouted, I've had him in 12/12 since July the third so Wednesday will make two weeks.

He will be crossed with a clone of my Chocolate Heaven. This is purely for fun and to see if I can do it lol.

A have another male in veg from the second set of Deep Purple seeds it's much more Indica looking than the rest so he will be flowered after this is done. I hope to collect that pollen and selectively pollinate a branch of my DP Female for seeds.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 16, 2013)

Here is the clone I'm using for first pollen chuck attempt.

She is Chocolate Heaven from G13 Labs, put into flowering on June seventeenth which makes today end of week four.

After the male explodes I will leave her with him for three days then I will wash her off and then she will go back into the regular flower chamber


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2013)

looking very nice....Im sure cross will be fire..My first cross was the Male..Deep Purple...hit a female Urkle..:aok:...lost the one we call "Stella"  and wish I can find her ...mojo for the Fun...and let me know if ya need some help

:48:


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 16, 2013)

Nicely done. 
How is the deep purple. 
LH.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks 4U, I'm sad to hear you lost your Stella. When I find my grape tasting phenom she will be named Eleanor. All help will be appreciated lemme tell you whut. Only prob is I don't know when I'll get to grow seeds out, in canada and will be losing med licence in near future.

LH 
Thanks and I haven't smoked it in few years but the first Deep Pruple I grew was an awesome smoke, not as heavy in grape as I'd hoped. Main reason to make my own seeds, even if I get only twenty seed outta my pure mix I hope to find something with flavour.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 20, 2013)

Here is the top bud of Short Stuff Seeds Super-Cali Haze, "super auto" 
After three days of drying.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow
Got more out out of her than I expected :hubba: 
The small jar was filled by the last picture except bottom branch, it wouldn't fit :icon_smile:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 22, 2013)

My male has sprung open :fly: pollen :fly: 

So in two days he will be chopped the female will be washed off then given one more day alone then washed off again and finally put into flower room to develop me some seeds:hubba:


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 22, 2013)

Aweesssome!! Although I purchased all Fem seeds, I'm hoping to get atleast one male for that exact reason. Good shizz Thor, best of luck with the seeds!


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanx soulsurfer 
But I would caution you in using a male or even a hermi if you purchased Fem seeds, imo. There is not necessarily anything wrong in doing it especially if your not gonna give seeds out.

I just think it would be better to use true breeding plants than using a plant that had its genetics somewhat screwed with (being feminized) when learning and trying for the first time (my situation)


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 24, 2013)

Here she is :icon_smile: 

So I'm pretty sure my Chocolate Heaven clone is good and pollinated, chopped the male Deep Purple down tonight.

The clone will have one more day alone before Being given a shower and put into the flower room.

I also have a more indica looking male that I plan on flowering to collect pollen and try my hand at paper bag pollination :hubba: can't wait for that experiment.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 6, 2013)

Ok update time
Had 2 auto seeds left decided to plant one and see how she does OD
2 days old


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 6, 2013)

This is the second Deep Purple male and more indica looking by his leaves
I will be trying Paint Brush pollination I decided.
After the flowers are formed I will snip them then put them on paper to dry and open up. The pollen will then be collected and applied to my DP girls, I have two females and think I will hit each one on a single branch.

He's been in flower two weeks so expect him to open in about ten to fifteen days


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 6, 2013)

And finally my Chocolate Heaven clone.
She's starting week 7 and was pollinated by my first DP 2 weeks ago Wednesday
I will try and keep her alive until the seeds drop, with no plan on smoking her I don't plan on watching the tric development.

I believe in the pic you can see a little black spot which should be a seed :hubba: looks like I got at least one, mission accomplished :ignore: lol


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2013)

Looking lovely!  Interesting stuff.

Green and seed mojo to you thor.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 6, 2013)

yeah *mojo* for your seed production there, SCHT! :aok:


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 7, 2013)

Good luck.  It will be interesting to see what you get...


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 7, 2013)

That's for all the kind words :woohoo: 
So here are my bondaged girls all got put into the "solarium" on Sunday and have been under crappy light conditions last month or so cuz veg room so full.

This is the Blueberry Kush, I transplanted her on Sunday when they were moved


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 7, 2013)

Here is the Chocolate Heaven that I took the clone from. She will be transplanted this week some time


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 7, 2013)

This is Deep Purple #5 out of 5 seeds got 2 females 3 males and are using 2 of them for pollen chucking.

All these girls could have done better with more light and I kinda effed them up by starting to tie them down to soon. I then decided to HST instead of LST to see if any would herm and none did.

When my second male has pollen ready I will try paint brush pollination on some popcorn buds


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 7, 2013)

Now the best one
Deep Purple #1, I let her grow before topping then training her.
I also fought to keep her in good lighting while the others got pushed to the back
:icon_smile: 

She too will get pollinated by the second male :hubba: 

:bong1: hits for all while stopping in


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 8, 2013)

I will try to keep a better photo log of him since there are few people dabbling with chucking pollen. 

All should know this is only my second attempt at it so I'm sharing a learning experience and not saying I know everything about it but have done quite abut of reading.

There has been a surprising amount of growth in two days for what I expected

Here is a full shot of him with my ph pen as a reference for size. My male is being done in the speaker box with floros at about 6000 lumens and is about 1 ft square. I consider it micro chucking but you can be the judge


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 8, 2013)

And a close up of his development


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's the Chocolate Heaven girl 
Starting to split and will be able to see seeds soon


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 9, 2013)

Ok 
I see some flowers starting to split open, so I took some pics to document my experience with paint brush pollination.

I cut these two limbs off and have them between paper to dry and open. I will be doing this daily until all limbs are gone and to ensure I get viable pollen, my theory is if the first limbs I cut off didn't make good pollen I will get good pollen from other limbs.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 9, 2013)

A close up of one of the flowers starting to split open.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 9, 2013)

Here is one of the branches I chopped and a pen to size it.
Should get decent amount of pollen from the two just hope it's matured enough

I am tryin the method I read about by Trillions of Atoms that's stickied in our breeding forum
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24839


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 9, 2013)

Another day a little more growth in my male
I think tomorrow I will take the big branch down tomorrow as its gonna open soon


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 9, 2013)

The branch I took off today


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 12, 2013)

Took him down tonight to dry and open his pollen onto paper for collection.

Prolly should've left one branch on to actually open while alive but needed to get something done


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 12, 2013)

This is my new cloner and reason for killing male I needed the speaker for it.
There're two DP 1, two Chocolate Heaven, one Blueberry Kush and one DP 5


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 12, 2013)

This is my second to last auto
 SuperCheese Express by Positronics Seeds
One week old


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 12, 2013)

Great looking plants SCHT.  Well done.  Can't wait to see them throw seeds.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 13, 2013)

I have Pollen! :banana: 
Here's a couple of pics 

I opened the paper today to find this


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 13, 2013)

So I collected it up, and went and put it on my DP 1 
I now just hope it is viable pollen and impregnates her


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh I'm sure the pollen will work out for ya just right. :aok:

viable pollen *mojo* to you, SCHT.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks 7

Ok here's an update of my seeded Chocolate Heaven
At least one more week before I expect the seeds to be ready. She's looking a like she might not make it, had very little leaf and has used up all of them. Feed her decently so I think she will but wouldn't be surprised if no viable seeds are formed. 

There are seeds forming though which still makes me happy the pollination worked lol. That's what the bright white spot is, the calyx split open from seed


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 13, 2013)

And this is a pic of a lower bud all swollen up with seed
:woohoo:

Also I'm kinda impressed with the photos for an ipad....
Any real photo people out there wanna tell in if I'm out to lunch hahahaha


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 20, 2013)

So I took down my seeded clone


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 20, 2013)

Her size


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 20, 2013)

Here's after a little work plucking them out......
Notice anything?


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 20, 2013)

:cry: 
No dark seeds

I sure hope that I can get one or two of these to sprout 
It's been four weeks and I read it takes 2-4 for seeds to mature, I guess I shoulda gone a week extra 
:cry:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 20, 2013)

e/ well to bellow good luck least your on the right track keep at it


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks
Opinions welcome but in reality only one thing to do
Give them a week or two to dry then plop couple down and see if there's any that want to come up. Lol

I've had good luck with germinating white seeds in past, not this journal but before it few years ago. They're just not ideal seeds, I was hoping for better luck with first try pollination lol


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's my cloner
Starting to root my babies :hubba: 
11 days later one has wilted N died others all look good to me

The one in the middle with blue collar has done the best


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 22, 2013)

She has shot out two roots but I think you can only see one clearly


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 23, 2013)

GREEN MOJO


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 3, 2013)

I was sad when I went out to the "solarium" to check my plants and found my 

Feminized Blueberry Headband from Emerald Triangle Seeds

Turned out to be a male, this really surprised me. I thought it was a Hermi but there are no female flowers anywhere. Chopped him down damn.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 3, 2013)

My Deep Purple is looking good imo


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 3, 2013)

And here is an auto 
I'm growing her outside so there is quite a bit of stretch


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 3, 2013)

all yer ladies (and the boy) lookin healthy there, SCHT. I voted already in your poll.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 3, 2013)

Looking good SCHT.  That sucks about the male.  Would they replace it if you let them know?  Hang in there.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the idea PP, didn't really think about taking that road and doubt I will
I'm not sure but doubt I could get a replacement as it was a FreeBee through attitude.
I just wished I would caught it a little sooner and not wasted my biggest pot on it lol


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 4, 2013)

: LoL. I hear ya.  I was just wondering if the breeder knows that his feminized seeds, are not...?
Probably just a mix up.  :confused2:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm sure if others are having this problem they will be hearing about it.

I chalk it up to mix up as well. So many seeds so much to separate for orders it happens, I think in future way to go is ask for everything in original packages. That way you would know its breeder at fault and not the place you buy from.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 18, 2013)

Been a awhile thought I'd throw up the seedlings that I made:woohoo: 

But first, this is a clone I've got going of my Deep Purple #5
She has very slight nute burn and one leaf has lit burn from touching my lights
Gonna transplant soon but gotta make sure no bugs first, had a little Borg last week but think its dealt with


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 18, 2013)

Ok now this is Seedling #2
Mother was Chocolate Heaven by G-13
Father was Deep Purple by TGA 

Today is day 7 since breaking surface


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 18, 2013)

Seedling #4

Same parent,s same age. Little more stretch :icon_smile:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 23, 2013)

Ok here is seedling number four
On Wednesday they will be two weeks old.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 23, 2013)

Now seedling number two
This one looks to be a mutant :joint4: 
Was warned I might get them now I just hope it's a girl so I can test potency


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 23, 2013)

And a close up of what I believe to be mutation

Any comments?


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 26, 2013)

So here's my little mutation 
Pic from the top, appears to be have three shoots instead of one.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 26, 2013)

Now once from the bottom


Any comments?????


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 26, 2013)

:ciao::48::48::fly::stoned:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 28, 2013)

Well I was way off 
Mutant is not giving me three shoots. It turns out what I thought were shoots turned out to be just growth mutation, the sides shoots are just leaves that are not formed properly


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok update time again lol

Here are my seedlings that I made
At day 36

First up seed#2

It's growing very tight and growing quite even, I probably am stunting them by not transplanting yet but I kinda like the fact they dry out everyday n get watered.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Oct 16, 2013)

Here is seed #4 

It too has nice tight nodes but lower branches are stretching a bit more than the other plant, it is also an inch or so taller and seems skinnier. I'd put $ on this being the male and now hope the other is a girl :ignore:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Oct 16, 2013)

After getting 50% germ rate from the seeds I made I wanted to try couple more white seeds to see if I could get them to come up.

And again I had 50% rate with white underdeveloped looking seeds. Got 1 out of 2 to break ground. 

Here it is seed #5
It is day 12 today


----------

